# Pakistan communication satellite PAKSAT 1R lauched - August 11, 2011



## Arsalan

A great day for the nation. the most appropriate gift of Independence day from our scientists and Chinese brothers.

*The first indigenous Communication Satellite PAKSAT 1R have been launched*

the news have been just reported on PTV NEWS!
http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/ptv-news.aspx





reported by PTV Correspondent in China Mr. Arshad Saleem

also available on net now:


> *Long March-3B orbits Paksat-1R*
> Long March-3B satellite carrier successfully launched PAKSAT 1R communications spacecraft for Islamic Republic of Pakistan. Lift-off occured at 16:15 GMT from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, China.
> 
> PAKSAT 1R weighed 5115kg at launch and is based on DFH-4 [DongFangHong-4] platform with 18 Ku and 12 C band transponders onbaord. PAKSAT 1R will be brought into geosynchronous orbit in next days. After completion of in-orbit tests at 33.5 East it will be stationed on its final orbital position at 38 East. PAKSAT 1R is planned to be in service for 15 years according to info given by China Great Wall Industry Corporation.
Click to expand...




> *Long March-3B orbits Paksat-1R*
> Long March-3B satellite carrier successfully launched PAKSAT 1R communications spacecraft for Islamic Republic of Pakistan. Lift-off occured at 16:15 GMT from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, China.
> PAKSAT 1R weighed 5115kg at launch and is based on DFH-4 [DongFangHong-4] platform with 18 Ku and 12 C band transponders onbaord. PAKSAT 1R will be brought into geosynchronous orbit in next days. After completion of in-orbit tests at 33.5 East it will be stationed on its final orbital position at 38 East. PAKSAT 1R is planned to be in service for 15 years according to info given by China Great Wall Industry Corporation.


http://www.satlaunch.net/2011/08/long-march-3b-orbits-paksat-1r.html





*Long March 3-B rocket ready for launch at Chinese Space station with PAKSAT 1R*

*Area Coverage of PAKSAT 1R in both bands on world map*

*C-Band:*





*Ku Band*









*Video:*





regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
61


----------



## Tehmasib

Great news Mubarak Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Great. Just saw the launching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

Mubarkaan Mubarkaan....

I hope US will not ask whether this was needed or not

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Finally....

Its a boy.......


----------



## ZaYYaF

Great news! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

At the moment PTV is giving Live coverage at China launching area.
General Kidwai is giving his speech to Lot of Pakistani and Chinese present at that Command and Control Center. He thanks to the Chinese


----------



## chat

*ISRO learn this is how a satellite is launched* 


Patriot said:


>



*Instead of this...*..


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arsalan

here is the final detailed news article:



> *China debuts partnership with Pakistan &#8211; Long March launches Paksat-1R*
> C*hina has launched* a domestic communications satellite for Pakistan&#8217;s SUPARCO[/B] (Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission) at 16:15UTC on August 11 from the Xi Chang Satellite Launch Center, in Sichuan Province. The launch of Paksat-1R was conducted by the Long March 3B/E (Chang Zheng-3B/E) launch vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Paksat-1R satellite is based on the DFH-4 platform, with a launch mass around 5,200 kg. The satellite will be positioned at 38.0 degrees East, replacing the Paksat-1 (23779 1996-006A), which was launched as Palapa-C on January 31, 1996, by an Atlas-IIAS (AC-126) from Cape Canaveral&#8217;s LC-36B launch complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paksat-1R was manufactured by the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC), after being ordered in October 15th, 2008 &#8211; with a contract signed with the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC). The PakSat-1R contract was the third communications satellite contract signed by China&#8217;s space industry with international customers. It is also China&#8217;s first satellite in-orbit delivery contract signed with an Asian customer.



China debuts partnership with Pakistan &#8211; Long March launches Paksat-1R | NASASpaceFlight.com


*FROM PAKISTAN MEDIA:*


> Last updated: 16 mins ago
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan&#8217;s first Communications Satellite PAKSAT-1R, as a part of Pakistan&#8217;s Space Programme 2040, was launched on Thursday at 2117 hrs on board China&#8217;s Satellite Launch Vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre.
> 
> *Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China.*
> 
> Besides others, launch was witnessed by Secretary Defence Lt Gen Syed Athar Ali (R), Secretary Foreign Affairs, Salman Bashir, Director General, Strategic Plans Division Lt Gen Khalid Ahmed Kidwai (R) and Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Muhammad Masood Khan, said a press release issued here.
> 
> PAKSAT-1R has a total of 30 transponders, 12 in C-band and 18 in Ku-band.
> 
> The satellite will be deployed at 380E in the Geo-stationary orbit and it will replace the existing satellite PAKSAT-1.
> 
> PAKSAT-1R has a design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, Internet and data communication services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. This satellite now enables extending of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.
> 
> The National Command Authority (NCA) recently approved Pakistan&#8217;s Space Programme 2040 during its meeting at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) on 14 July 2011.
> 
> Earlier, the contract for the development of PAKSAT-1R was signed between Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) in October 2008 during the visit of the President of Pakistan to China.
> 
> Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China. Some experimental units developed at SUPARCO have also been integrated on the satellite for technology evaluation.
> 
> China and Pakistan have enjoyed more than 20 years of cooperation in Space Science, Technology and Applications.
> 
> The launch of Paksat-1R Satellite is a major milestone for both countries towards strengthening of this cooperation.
> 
> SUPARCO will continue its efforts for launching of other satellites including Remote Sensing Satellites, to ensure that the space technology applications fully contribute to socio-economic development and national security in Pakistan.


http://www.dawn.com/2011/08/11/pakistans-first-communications-satellite-paksat-1r-launched.html

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

Here is a picture story:
*Delivery:*





*At Launch Site:*









*Lift Off:*

















*News Confirmation:*



[/IMG]

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rafi

It's a game changer for Pakistani Military and Security - advanced, secure Satellite Communications, the last aspect in our C4I capability is beginning to take shape, the next milestone will be the launch of our EOS.

*RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future. Necessary infrastructure for ground control and image reception and processing is also planned to be setup.*

Remote Sensing Satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

can somebody please upload some video?
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

rafi tell me how will this effect our military cause isnt it a telecommunication satellite . imean its not millitary is it ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nice, there will have more Sino-Pak cooperation in the space program in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A.Muqeet khan said:


> rafi tell me how will this effect our military cause isnt it a telecommunication satellite . imean its not millitary is it ?


 also the importance of presence of General Kidwai at the launching pad.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Alhumdulillah, mubarak sub ko

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

arsalanaslam123 said:


> the PAKSAT 1R launched is a communication satellite and not an RSS.
> the PRSS is under final stages of development and will be launched in 2011.
> here we are discussing the launch of PAKSAT 1R


 
I know that brother was referring to the next step which is launch of PRSS which will be a first in a series of SAT's which will include SAR for all weather observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

A.Muqeet khan said:


> rafi tell me how will this effect our military cause isnt it a telecommunication satellite . imean its not millitary is it ?


 
Military component comes in the form of secure Satellite Communications for our various battlefield formations -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rafi said:


> It's a game changer for Pakistani Military and Security - advanced, secure Satellite Communications, the last aspect in our C4I capability is beginning to take shape, the next milestone will be the launch of our EOS.
> 
> *RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future. Necessary infrastructure for ground control and image reception and processing is also planned to be setup.*
> 
> Remote Sensing Satellite


 


A.Muqeet khan said:


> rafi tell me how will this effect our military cause isnt it a telecommunication satellite . imean its not millitary is it ?


 


ghazi52 said:


> also the importance of presence of General Kidwai at the launching pad.



the PAKSAT 1R launched is a communication satellite and not an RSS. i think Mr. Rafi mixed it with the PRSS project
the PRSS is under final stages of development and will be launched in 2011.
here we are discussing the launch of PAKSAT 1R

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Alhamdolillah!.........great news......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## THE MASK

guys any video?? desperately needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

ghazi52 said:


> also the importance of presence of General Kidwai at the launching pad.


 
The importance of the presence of Gen Kidwai head of the SPD speaks loudly to the connection between this momentous occasion and the country's defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rafi said:


> I know that brother was referring to the next step which is launch of PRSS which will be a first in a series of SAT's which will include SAR for all weather observation.


 
sorry, just saw your understanding!
hope now it is clear to Muqeet Abhi and Ghazi as well.

for video, for time being we have to watch it on PTV. hopefully it will be made available on net shortly!

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

arsalanaslam123 said:


> the PAKSAT 1R launched is a communication satellite and not an RSS. i think Mr. Rafi mixed it with the PRSS project
> the PRSS is under final stages of development and will be launched in 2011.
> here we are discussing the launch of PAKSAT 1R
> 
> regards!



I was not confused brother, just stating that PAKSAT 1R does have security implications, was referring to PRSSS as the next step in our space programme hope that clears up the confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rafi said:


> I was not confused brother, just stating that PAKSAT 1R does have security implications, was referring to PRSSS as the next step in our space programme hope that clears up the confusion.


 
there is no doubt that it is important event and a great achievement.



> *New communication satellite 'PakSat-1R' important for many reasons*
> BEIJING: Pakistan's Ambassador to China, Masood Khan has said that Pakistan's new communication satellite -- PakSat-1R, is important for the country for many reasons.
> 
> "It is a symbol of Pakistan-China cooperation in the area of space science and technology. It is the first of the kind to be launched by China and Pakistan. Therefore it establishes a new platform, and it marks a new beginning" said Ambassador Khan in an interview with China News Agency on the occasion of launch of PakSat-1R from China.
> 
> The use of satellite would bring direct benefits to Pakistan's economy, Khan said adding that it would refine and enhance country's capabilities for the use of broadband Internet, digital broadcasting, mobile telephone, and disaster prevention and management. All these capabilities will enable Pakistan to focus more sharply on social development, especially on education and health sectors, he said.


http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...ksat-1r-important-for-many-reasons-khan-.html


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Here is the video about the previes. Hopefully there will have the footage of the satellite launch later.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyde

finally!!!!!!!!

finally!!!

i have been waiting for this moment since years 

Finally!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I think more footages will be uploaded later by CCTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

and the media sucks !! none showed the launch....




anyways congrts to Pakistan and China....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think more footages will be uploaded later by CCTV.


 
Pakistani media is only good in publishing negative news... I am sure Chinese TV will broadcast the launching video soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingofkings

Congrats ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

congrats !!! where is the video ??


----------



## Arsalan

Leader said:


> and the media sucks !! none showed the launch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways congrts to Pakistan and China....


 


Zaki FX said:


> Pakistani media is only good in publishing negative news... I am sure Chinese TV will broadcast the launching video soon


 
agreed!
however, i am happy that PTV gave full coverage.
it was a half an hour program. i posted the link when it was being aired, i hope you have checked the images at last pages from PTV news aswell.

nonetheless, i totally agree that all these private news channels like Geo, Express, Ary etc are BS. they even didn't even gave the news on time. busy in there negative propaganda!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

Progressive news. Well done


----------



## lawxx



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lawxx

China successfully launches communications satellite in Pakistan 1R
Xinhua Xichang August 12 (Xinhua Li Qinghua, Zhang Liwen) at 0:15 on the 12th, China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the "Long March III B" carrier rocket, will be Pakistan's communications satellite 1R (Paksat-1R) successful delivery into orbit. This is my first time to Asia the user to "in-orbit delivery 'exports of satellites, but also our first time this year to provide commercial satellite for international users export services. 

About 26 minutes after the rocket launch, Xi'an satellite monitoring center of the data showed that normal star separated from the rocket, the satellite perigee of 204 kilometers into accurate, apogee 41,985 km, orbital inclination of 24.8 degree geostationary transfer orbit, launching a complete success. 

The launch tasks in accordance with China Great Wall Industry Corporation and Pakistan's Space and outer atmosphere, the Research Council in 2008, Pakistan signed 1R communications satellite in-orbit delivery contract implementation. According to the contract, Pakistan, China Great Wall Industry Corporation will deliver a high-power in-orbit communication satellites, provide training and assist in building the ground in Pakistan, two control stations. 

"Pakistan star 1R" communications satellite project, in July 1990 following the Long March II rocket carrying bundled Pakistan launched a small satellite (BADR-A), the Pakistani cooperation in the aerospace field again. In Pakistan the 60th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations, "Pakistan star 1R" the successful launch of the "Sino-Pakistani friendship year" has added new luster. 

"Pakistan star 1R" communications satellite and the "Long March III B" carrier rocket, by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation China Academy of Space Technology and China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology Development. "Pakistan star 1R" use "East is Red IV" satellite platform, satellite loaded with two 30-band transponders and three road antenna, satellite beam coverage in South Asia, Middle East, Africa and eastern Europe, some cities and regions, mainly used to meet Pakistan in the telecommunications, broadcasting and broadband multimedia services and other areas of communication needs. 

"Long March III B" is our ability to geosynchronous transfer orbit carrying the largest launch vehicle, can be mass 5500 kg payload into geosynchronous transfer orbit. The launch is the "Long March III B" rocket's 15th launch, is the Long March series of carrier rockets of the first 143 flight.


----------



## Evil Flare

True face of Pakistani media ... they don't even cover this news ? WTF !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## manojb

Congrats to pak. Long overdue for u guys. 
Be careful with those nasty solar flares!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistans first Communications Satellite PAKSAT-1R launched*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistans first Communications Satellite PAKSAT-1R, as a part of Pakistans Space Programme 2040, was launched on Thursday at 2117 hrs on board Chinas Satellite Launch Vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre.

Besides others, launch was witnessed by Secretary Defence Lt Gen Syed Athar Ali (R), Secretary Foreign Affairs, Salman Bashir, Director General, Strategic Plans Division Lt Gen Khalid Ahmed Kidwai (R) and Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Muhammad Masood Khan, said a press release issued here.

PAKSAT-1R has a total of 30 transponders, 12 in C-band and 18 in Ku-band.

The satellite will be deployed at 380E in the Geo-stationary orbit and it will replace the existing satellite PAKSAT-1.

PAKSAT-1R has a design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, Internet and data communication services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. This satellite now enables extending of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.

The National Command Authority (NCA) recently approved Pakistans Space Programme 2040 during its meeting at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) on 14 July 2011.

Earlier, the contract for the development of PAKSAT-1R was signed between Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) in October 2008 during the visit of the President of Pakistan to China.

Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China. Some experimental units developed at SUPARCO have also been integrated on the satellite for technology evaluation.

China and Pakistan have enjoyed more than 20 years of cooperation in Space Science, Technology and Applications.

The launch of Paksat-1R Satellite is a major milestone for both countries towards strengthening of this cooperation.

SUPARCO will continue its efforts for launching of other satellites including Remote Sensing Satellites, to ensure that the space technology applications fully contribute to socio-economic development and national security in Pakistan.
http://www.dawn.com/2011/08/11/pakistans-first-communications-satellite-paksat-1r-launched.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Excellant news.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abaseen99

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan will launch its first indigenously developed communications satellite on August 14, 2011, from a facility in China and the satellite's life span will be 15 years.
According to sources in Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), the satellite would be launched at a longitude of 38 degrees in geostationary orbit on the equatorial plane at an altitude of 36,000km above the earth's surface.
Paksat-1R will carry a communications payload to facilitate the introduction of a range of new services, including broadband internet, digital TV distribution and broadcasting, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine. The contract for Pakistan Communication Satellite (Paksat-1R) was signed between SUPARCO and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC), on October 15, 2008, the sources said.
Work on the execution of the contract began soon after and was progressing as scheduled, the sources said, adding that the contract involved various other projects, including infrastructure and therefore it was difficult to invest an exact cost on the satellite itself. The officials said at least two new satellites - Paksat-1R and Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) - would be launched in the near future.
The satellites have been developed with technical and financial assistance of China. At present, Pakistan has a communications satellite, Paksat-1, in orbit, providing coverage across Europe, Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia and the South Asian subcontinent. It is being used by TV broadcasters, telecom companies, data and broadband internet service providers and government organisations.
Paksat-1R will replace Paksat-1, a leased satellite, to ensure continuity of service. In the 1990s, Pakistan also operated a small satellite, Badr-A, in low earth orbit. However, the country's modest space programme has been oriented towards remote sensing applications. Pakistan and China have agreed to enhance strategic coordination, advance pragmatic cooperation and work together to meet challenges in pursuit of common development.
In a joint statement issued after conclusion of Chinese Prime Minister Wen Jiabao's visit to Pakistan, they declared 2011 as the "Year of China-Pakistan Friendship", and decided to hold a series of activities in the political, economic, trade, military, cultural, sporting and education fields, to warmly celebrate the 60th anniversary of the establishment of Pak-China diplomatic relations.
They decided to further implement the Framework Agreement between SUPARCO and China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Deepening Cooperation in Space Science and TechnologyPakistan to launch satellite in 2011 | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99

The Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS), commercially known as Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) is an dual purpose Earth observational and optical satellite which is scheduale to launch by the end year of 2011 for the replacement of Badr-II satellite. The satellite is being manufacture indigenously in Lahore Suparco center. According to the dr. Samar Mubarakmand, the satellite will be launched in 2011. However, it is unclear whether the satellite payload will launch from Pakistani satellite launchers or Chinese satellite launchers[1].Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAUD-404

OMG I was waiting for 14th of Aug. for this launch damm I missed it and to all Pakistanis around the world congrets on this epic step into space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## solid snake

This caught me by surprise. I was under the impression the launch was on 14th of August. Well done to all involved, may this be just a stepping stone to greater things for SUPARCO.


----------



## laiqs@mi

Me2 was waiting for 14th august for the launch. 
but its ok. Thnax to ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

GREEN FLAG on rocket's head!!!!













> Pakistan will launch a telecommunication satellite &#8220;PAKSAT 1R&#8221; on the date of *August 14, 2011*. This satellite will replace the current satellite communications system developed by Hughes.





> *China and Pakistan have enjoyed more than 20 years of cooperation in Space Science, Technology and Applications.*
> 
> The launch of Paksat-1R Satellite is a major milestone for both countries towards strengthening of this cooperation.
> 
> SUPARCO will continue its efforts for launching of other satellites including Remote Sensing Satellites, to ensure that the space technology applications fully contribute to socio-economic development and national security in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

> "It is a symbol of Pakistan-China cooperation in the area of space science and technology. It is the first of the kind to be launched by China and Pakistan. Therefore it establishes a new platform, and *it marks a new beginning*"



Beginning on JF-17 projects to PNS Navy frigates to advanced submarines to Satellite in every field cooperation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

WELL CONGRATULATION TO ALL PAK-CHINESE I AM WAITIN FOR VIDEO


----------



## Manticore

http://www.paksat.com.pk/satellite_coverage.html

Artist's concept of the PakSat 1R satellite in orbit. Credit: SUPARCO





The fresh spacecraft, called PakSat 1R, replaces Pakistan's aging national communications satellite launched in 1996.

The Long March 3B rocket soared off the launch pad at 1615 GMT (12:15 p.m. EDT). It was 12:15 a.m. local time Friday at the Xichang space center.

The 180-foot-tall rocket streaked off the launch pad with the help of four strap-on boosters, turned east from the Xichang space base and deployed PakSat 1R in orbit about 26 minutes after liftoff, according to the state-run Xinhua news agency.

The satellite weighed about 11,000 pounds at the time of launch.

PakSat 1R was placed in an oval-shaped orbit stretching from a low point of approximately 110 miles to a high point of about 26,000 miles. Its orbital inclination was about 24.8 degrees, according to independent tracking data.

The spacecraft will reach a circular orbit about 22,300 miles above the equator in the coming weeks. PakSat 1R will enter service after testing of its engineering systems and communications payload.

Stationed at 38 degrees east longitude, PakSat 1R will provide communications and broadcasting services to Pakistan and neighboring regions for at least 15 years. The satellite carries 18 Ku-band and 12 C-band transponders, according to Pakistan's Space and Upper Atmospheric Research Commission, or SUPARCO.

SUPARCO is Pakistan's national space agency, which fields the government's Earth observation and communications satellites.

PakSat 1R was built by the China Academy of Space Technology and is based on the DFH-4 spacecraft platform. China has reached agreements to build DFH-4 communications satellites for several non-traditional players in the space industry, including Pakistan, Nigeria, Venezuela, Laos and Bolivia.

Thursday's flight was the seventh space launch of the year for China. All of the missions have been successful. 

http://www.spaceflightnow.com/news/n1108/11longmarch/


----------



## Imran Khan

solid snake said:


> This caught me by surprise. I was under the impression the launch was on 14th of August. Well done to all involved, may this be just a stepping stone to greater things for SUPARCO.


 
wow wow wow i think you have 100+ years old age i was remembering you before 2 days when i was reading old thread most most welcome back sir jee.


----------



## houshanghai

*The woman announcer said that pakistan technical personnels had participated fully in the developmental process of this project.*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Imran Khan

damn nice videos but we can't understand there words kindly some chines member translate them for us thanks .BTW it was night launch .


----------



## Xestan

Houshanghai, You're the Man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Imran Khan said:


> damn nice videos but we can't understand there words kindly some chines member translate them for us thanks .BTW it was night launch .


 
Don't worry, later it will be reported by the English channel of CCTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Shame on Pakistani Media - Except for PTV - No Other Channel gave any coverage to this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot said:


> Shame on Pakistani Media - Except for PTV - No Other Channel gave any coverage to this news.


 
they are busy in LAGAI BUJHAI stupid talk shows dirty games and show news of terror


----------



## Patriot

Even 6 hours later GEo still have not updated its site--no news on geo about sat launch.


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot said:


> Even 6 hours later GEo still have not updated its site--no news on geo about sat launch.


 
they asking from owner and he is not agree to show any positive news for Pakistan as Landon not yet give them approval


----------



## VelocuR

Isn't this same way to the successful of Venezula in 2008














China launches telecom satellite for Venezuela_English_Xinhua

so what's so special this differently from Venezula launch, both similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Isn't this same way to the successful of Venezula in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches telecom satellite for Venezuela_English_Xinhua
> 
> so what's so special this differently from Venezula launch, both similar.


 
yes the different is that was China's contract of manufacture and launching service for a Latin American country. and this is not telecom but communication sat made by pakistan and launch by china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Imran Khan said:


> yes the different is that was China's contract of manufacture and launching service for a Latin American country. and this is not telecom but communication sat made by pakistan and launch by china


 
Oh i see. I don't see any Pakistan scientists and engineers in the witness rooms celebration. 

Not great celebration from Pakistanis even our President, PM are not there.


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Oh i see. I don't see any Pakistan scientists and engineers in the witness rooms celebration.
> 
> Not great celebration from Pakistanis even our President, PM are not there.


 
yes i can see but suparco chief and teams are there as you know our president and PM with minister are busy in KUT KHANA game for new provinces and point scoring here they have no time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twocents

In the second video the satellite's chief designer revealed that Pakistani engineers were involved in the entire process, which would be helpful in Pakistan's indigenous satellite program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

lawxx said:


>


 
I see my green banner on it. This is indeed a proud moment for all us Pakistanis, a bit overwhelming even. Congratulations to you all. And sincere gratitude to the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itaskol

hope we can see it on cctv. 

but maybe no video on cctv, because it is not a spaceship only a satellite, and we lauching a lot of satelite in a year. it is just a common news, not a breaking news.


----------



## great

arsalanaslam123 said:


> Here is a picture story:
> *Delivery:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At Launch Site:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *News Confirmation:*
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> regards!


 
I am sorry but third picture is PSLV ie., Indian. Anyways congrats Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Great news. more celebrations on this Pakistan day.

Paiwasta Reh Shajar Sey Umeed-e-Bahar Rakh.


----------



## Alugaar

any video?????


----------



## Imran Khan

Alugaar said:


> any video?????


 
so many just for sake of laziness go back pages dear


----------



## Alugaar

Imran Khan said:


> so many just for sake of laziness go back pages dear


 
I am talking about launch video not about talk shows on news channel


----------



## Areesh

I am seriously angry with the fcuked up media of Pakistan. What the hell these goons are thinking. The news of stupid meeting between humkhayal group and PML(N) and Karachi rains is more important than this satellite launch. Lanat on this so called free media. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

great said:


> I am sorry but third picture is PSLV ie., Indian. Anyways congrats Pakistan


 It's chinese..go view the video dude you can see Pakistani and Chinese flag ont he PSLV.


----------



## Alugaar

Patriot said:


> It's chinese..go view the video dude you can see Pakistani and Chinese flag ont he PSLV.


 
He is right.. may be some one mistakenly posted PSLV pic here


----------



## Pak_Sher

Another leap by Pakistan and thanks to our friend China for their cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Alugaar said:


> I am talking about launch video not about talk shows on news channel


 
look again there is launch video dear cool man cool go back lolz


----------



## lawxx

Launch video:[?]http://news.cntv.cn/china/20110812/101187.shtml


----------



## Alugaar

Imran Khan said:


> look again there is launch video dear cool man cool go back lolz


 
can you repost that video cause I am still not able to find that

Thanks in advance


----------



## great

Patriot said:


> It's chinese..go view the video dude you can see Pakistani and Chinese flag ont he PSLV.


 
Dude. Can you look at the picture and comment? It has Indian flag on it at the top and better yet ISRO and INDIA written on both side engines. But that's a mistake and I wasn't trying to undermine the success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Wait the coming one on August 14.


----------



## kingkobra

arsalanaslam123 said:


>


 
dude thats PSLV....
http://img.allvoices.com/thumbs/image/609/480/69321878-india-has.jp


----------



## The Deterrent

kingkobra said:


> dude thats PSLV....
> http://img.allvoices.com/thumbs/image/609/480/69321878-india-has.jp


 
Leave it yaar...it must be an honest mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

tufail_74 said:


> congrats to all Pakistanis and our ever-tested friends Chinese..... we can also feel burning smell coming from neighbours


 
I don't see why would they "burn"...they launch their own satellites with their own SLVs.

Indeed this is an achievement....the first step,just as JF-17...We should hope that in future this satellite is entirely manufactured in Pakistan,and in 3-5 yrs we may have our own SLV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

AhaseebA said:


> Leave it yaar...it must be an honest mistake.


 
ya dude it happens...


----------



## Mani2020

Congratulations to whole nation and to every single member on this forum. 

And thanks to arsalan for informing me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Congrats to Pakistanis! Looks good.


----------



## SpArK

Congratulations to Pakistan...

@ that pic.. Mistakes do happen..... even our *ministry of defence* has posted some wrong pics in their brochures and site.. so get over it...


----------



## itaskol

Anna hajare said:


> Any ways congratulations to chinese for manufacturing launching pakistans first satellite


 it is not the first satellite. we have already launched one small satelite in 1990 for pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

Can any one tells me that from this bird we can take pictures, we can link for the airforce and also watch our air space.........thanks in advance


----------



## Nav

congratz to Pakistan and Pakistani, i hope this lunch will lead us towards new era of scientific research and innovation.


----------



## Mani2020

The satellite was carried into space by a Long March-3B rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre


----------



## Mani2020

Here is a video in english 

[video]http://english.cntv.cn/program/newsupdate/20110812/103229.shtml[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Congrats to all my fellow country persons and THANKS to CHINA   


*Are we going to launch remote sensing & deep imaging Satellite in future ??*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

PakSat-1R


DFH-4 BUS --- Communications Satellite --- In-Orbit Delivery --- CGWIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Any more off-topic / idiotic posts from any side, infractions and suspensions will follow.

Keep the posts on the topic.*


----------



## Arsalan

here are the much awaited video links:
*Complete Launch Video:*





enjoy, best regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulations


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

this gona be a great boost for us in communication field..............


----------



## QADRI

congrats. Pak-China Friendship Zindabad. Love you China.


----------



## [--Leo--]

is that 1 which will be going on 14 Aug but its gone on 11 Aug thats .....anyways congrass


----------



## AstanoshKhan

If Paksat-1R will replace Paksat-1 which was launched on January 31st, 1996 then how is Paksat-1R the first communication satellite?


----------



## Obambam

Great news to the two Asian brothers.


----------



## arihant

How much satelites pakistan have in Space which are active.

One more thing, how much of those satelites have been launched by China.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Congratulations on the Launch


----------



## Arsalan

arsalanaslam123 said:


> here are the much awaited video links:
> *Complete Launch Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy, best regards!



here is a nice video with complete description of launch setup, orbit entry and satellite release system.
unfortunately it is in Chinese but you can see it to understand!





and here is the picture i liked the best so far:





*Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.*

the Pakistani Flag looks awesome

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.M.R

arihant said:


> How much satelites pakistan have in Space which are active.
> 
> One more thing, how much of those satelites have been launched by China.


 
Presently there are three communication satellites (but treated as two as the current one is extended part of Paksat1, I think)

Badr-1 Dig. comm. sat.. Badr-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
PAKSAT-1 Telecom Sat. PAKSAT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
PAKSAT-1R Comm. sat. PAKSAT-1R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arsalan

S.M.R said:


> Presently there are three communication satellites (but treated as two as the current one is extended part of Paksat1, I think)
> 
> Badr-1 Dig. comm. sat.. Badr-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> PAKSAT-1 Telecom Sat. PAKSAT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> PAKSAT-1R Comm. sat. PAKSAT-1R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



sir we have a complete Family of BADAR satellites from BADAR-I to BADAR-VI.

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

arsalanaslam123 said:


> here are the much awaited video links:
> *Complete Launch Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy, best regards!


 
awesome !!!!


----------



## Xestan

The only thing missing in this video is the sound of takbeer like in the nuke blasts


----------



## QADRI

Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Pakistan First Communication Satellite EXCLUSIVE Launch Video

Allah O Akhber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI

Xestan said:


> The only thing missing in this video is the sound of takbeer like in the nuke blasts



See the above video Bro.


----------



## Ababeel

Right now Pakistan has only one operational satellite PAKSAT-1 in space which has near completion of its operational life and PAKSAT-1R launched yesterday will replace it. BADR-1 & BADR-2 were short term experimental satellites only.
However Pakistan has a road map now to launch more Telecommunication Satellite in PAKSAT Series plus RSSS (Remote Sensing Satellite System) Series. RSSS series satellites will be used for High Resolution Satellite imagery, including for military uses.

A feasibility and system definition study was concluded in January 2007 which recommended the launch of a constellation of Optical and Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellites to ensure that the domestic and international user requirements are competitively met. In this respect the RFP for RSSS consultancy services was launched in July 2007. Launch of RFP for the manufacturing of the satellite was planned in the third quarter of year 2008.

RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with *payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011*, which will be followed by a *series* of optical and SAR satellites in future. Necessary infrastructure for ground control and image reception and processing is also planned to be setup.

SUPARCO developed a Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite in 2007 as a part of skill development programme. It is an indigenous effort in the field of satellite engineering aimed at enhancing the know-how and capacity building of its scientists and engineers. Facilities developed/upgraded were utilized to test and evaluate the satellite responses in various environments such as HELMHOLTZ Coil, Clean Room, Anechoic Chamber and Light Controlled Environment, Satellite Platform Control Unit and Satellite Mission Control Room.

The Prototype satellite is the evaluation version of FM Satellite, in which Satellite Control, Navigation, Imaging, Communication and Power Management have been completely implemented.

The PRSS is able to acquire 2.5m GSD of satellite images. The PRSS Satellite is controlled through the OBC which can handle Telecommand and Telemetry through Ground Segment. All the subsystems of the Satellite are interconnected through CAN-2.0 Bus. The Power Capacity of PRSS is 600W with state of the art Power Management system which is used to perform Solar Power Distribution, Battery Power Distribution, Fast Take Over and Battery Charging Module and Subsystem Power Distribution through specific Power Control Unit which will manage the power according to specific requirements. In Satellite Navigation and Control system, PRSS is fully equipped with sophisticated Sensors and Actuators. The Satellite Navigation system comprises 3-Axis rate Gyros, Magnetometers, Accelerometers, Digital sun Sensor and Star tracking Sensors in order to provide accurate attitude and orbital determination. Magnetotorquer Rods, Thruster and Reaction wheels are used for controlling satellite attitude. The imaging Payload System is equipped with High resolution CCD sensor which is used in IKONOS, QUICKBIRD satellite for imaging with high speed Data Acquisition and Transmission to Ground Segment. The protocol implementation for communication of PRSS to Satellite Ground Segment is fully CCSDS complaint which can easily be interfaced with any standard Ground based equipments.

The prototype satellite has been integrated and tested under various conditions and through various testing tools in order to evaluate its performance and reliability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

Congratulations to the Pakistanis.


----------



## Ababeel

Video clip in Urdu: From SUPARCO website

[video]http://suparco.gov.pk/downloadables/paksat1r-media.avi[/video]


----------



## MM_Haider

QADRI said:


> Ú©Ù&#8222;Ø§Ù&#8230; | Pakistan First Communication Satellite EXCLUSIVE Launch Video
> 
> Allah O Akhber


 
this video i saw yesterday on tv brought tears into my eyes.. imagine what could have been the environment at the launch control room if this was launched from Pakistani soil!!! 

It also goes without saying that now SUPARCO must now start working on its own PSLV and GSLV ... If we can build shaheen .. it is not a big deal.. we must get rid of our parasitic attitude..


----------



## DarK-LorD

MM_Haider said:


> this video i saw yesterday on tv brought tears into my eyes.. imagine what could have been the environment at the launch control room if this was launched from Pakistani soil!!!
> 
> It also goes without saying that now SUPARCO must now start working on its own PSLV and GSLV ... If we can build shaheen .. it is not a big deal.. we must get rid of our parasitic attitude..


There's a lot of difference between PSLV & GSLV.First build something like ASLv then go for PSLV type & then you should go for GSLV.


----------



## Ababeel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

Imran Khan said:


> they asking from owner and he is not agree to show any positive news for Pakistan as Landon not yet give them approval




*Bro Geo is the worst private channel in d history of Pakistan sponsored by Israel, always talking **** about Pakistan. I haven't heard positive things from the mouth of geo as******. Always lowering d moral of Pakistani Nation. *

It is time for Pakistan to move to future and our Muslim neighbor iran has already stepped into space science which is really good. And its time for Muslims to start working on the things which we abandoned along time ago. 

Pakistan has to build a very close ties with china and other muslim countries and will have to come out of the camp of America which is surely going to fall in near future. 


At the end congrats to China and Muslim Ummah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

When will 3G network start working in Pakistan. Anyone?


----------



## solid snake

Imran Khan said:


> wow wow wow i think you have 100+ years old age i was remembering you before 2 days when i was reading old thread most most welcome back sir jee.


 
Thank you Imran Khan. I have been reading this forum sometimes but didn't comment, due to lack of time. Now I'm once again devoting time to national security articles and issues. I also remember you very well. Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

solid snake said:


> Thank you Imran Khan. I have been reading this forum sometimes but didn't comment, due to lack of time. Now I'm once again devoting time to national security articles and issues. I also remember you very well. Cheers!


 
i am so much happy to see you back in action our old friend ahhhhhh i remember those days when you wrote and we just read .welcome back and please this time don't go like before .


----------



## Safriz

WAQAS119 said:


> When will 3G network start working in Pakistan. Anyone?



3G is not needed for Pakistan as Pakistan already has good speed mobile broadband


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> When will 3G network start working in Pakistan. Anyone?


 
sat will replace paksat1 at 2012 so i think you have to wait .


----------



## Safriz

Xestan said:


> The only thing missing in this video is the sound of takbeer like in the nuke blasts



You can edit the sound track


----------



## Chanakyaa

Congratulations Pakistan...!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

3G Infrastructure is already in place by Telenor Pakistan BUT Government has not auctioned the licenses for 3g for which they are hoping sh!tload of money.Most likely Telenor will acquire the license.


----------



## justanobserver

Wasn't this supposed to be launched on 14th August ? (Pakistan's Independence day, hence patriotic moment, hence...etc etc)


----------



## American Pakistani

GREAT ACHEIVEMENT, JUST WAITING FOR THE DAY WHEN PAKISTAN WILL BE ABLE TO LAUNCH FROM IT'S OWN LAUNCH SITE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

American Pakistani said:


> GREAT ACHEIVEMENT, JUST WAITING FOR THE DAY WHEN PAKISTAN WILL BE ABLE TO LAUNCH FROM IT'S OWN LAUNCH SITE.


By the grace of Allah, Pakistan will do that.


----------



## ranja

Congrats to Pakistan all its citizens!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

justanobserver said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be launched on 14th August ? (Pakistan's Independence day, hence patriotic moment, hence...etc etc)


 
dear sir they have to be taken care of whether conditions and other parameters to rather then independence day .


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Thanks to China sir...now if we can add one small rocket motor to it and seal it with heat sheild tiles and make it renter the atmosphere...thats would be an intercontinental ballistic missile in its own right


----------



## yousaf goebbels

American Pakistani said:


> GREAT ACHEIVEMENT, JUST WAITING FOR THE DAY WHEN PAKISTAN WILL BE ABLE TO LAUNCH FROM IT'S OWN LAUNCH SITE.


 
well sir i got question...what if we fire our 4500km ghauri missile vertically....what could be its service ceiling before climbs no more....i am sure if we remove the nuclear reactor payload from it and reduce it weight....it can make into orbit.


----------



## The Deterrent

yousaf goebbels said:


> well sir i got question...what if we fire our 4500km ghauri missile vertically....what could be its service ceiling before climbs no more....i am sure if we remove the nuclear reactor payload from it and reduce it weight....it can make into orbit.


 
1. Development on the Ghauri Program has been stopped.I have reason to believe that Ghauri-I has been retired and its role has been entrusted to Ghauri-II.There will be no Ghauri-III.

2. Theoretically,by decreasing payload,range can be increased.But when it comes to applying it,there is very less significance of delivering a 500 kg payload (for example) to a target 3000-3500 km away (using Ghauri-II).

3. Satellite launching can usually be done by a dedicated SLV.Work on the Pakistani SLV started a year ago and is expected to complete in 3-5 years.


----------



## Rafi

AhaseebA said:


> 1. Development on the Ghauri Program has been stopped.I have reason to believe that Ghauri-I has been retired and its role has been entrusted to Ghauri-II.There will be no Ghauri-III.
> 
> 2. Theoretically,by decreasing payload,range can be increased.But when it comes to applying it,there is very less significance of delivering a 500 kg payload (for example) to a target 3000-3500 km away (using Ghauri-II).
> 
> 3. Satellite launching can usually be done by a dedicated SLV.Work on the Pakistani SLV started a year ago and is expected to complete in 3-5 years.


 
Pakistan will only concentrate on solid fuel based missiles, liquid fuel is so passa.


----------



## MM_Haider

AhaseebA said:


> 1. Development on the Ghauri Program has been stopped.I have reason to believe that Ghauri-I has been retired and its role has been entrusted to Ghauri-II.There will be no Ghauri-III.
> 
> 2. Theoretically,by decreasing payload,range can be increased.But when it comes to applying it,there is very less significance of delivering a 500 kg payload (for example) to a target 3000-3500 km away (using Ghauri-II).
> 
> 3. Satellite launching can usually be done by a dedicated SLV.Work on the Pakistani SLV started a year ago and is expected to complete in 3-5 years.


 
can i have some credible source to the above statements, especially point 3, please.


----------



## The Deterrent

MM_Haider said:


> can i have some credible source to the above statements, especially point 3, please.


 
Nope,no internet links...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Congratulations to my countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

hunter_hunted said:


> *Bro Geo is the worst private channel in d history of Pakistan sponsored by Israel, always talking **** about Pakistan. I haven't heard positive things from the mouth of geo as******. Always lowering d moral of Pakistani Nation. *
> 
> It is time for Pakistan to move to future and our Muslim neighbor iran has already stepped into space science which is really good. And its time for Muslims to start working on the things which we abandoned along time ago.
> 
> Pakistan has to build a very close ties with china and other muslim countries and will have to come out of the camp of America which is surely going to fall in near future.
> 
> 
> At the end congrats to China and Muslim Ummah


 
yes, Turkey can be a key Muslim State to contribute in this program. Turkey have shown intrests in Pakistan space program and have formally joined Pakistan, China and six other nation in space program.



> BEIJING (China): *Turkey has joined Pakistan, China and six other countries in the region to make joint efforts for the development of space technology.*
> 
> Ambassador of the Republic of Turkey in China Oktay Ozuye signed the Convention of the Asia Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (*APSCO*) on behalf of his government. Thus Turkey has become *the ninth State to sign the APSCO Convention.*
> 
> Informed sources said on Wednesday that the organization is aimed at promoting multilateral cooperation in the field of space technology.
> 
> Other six countries that have already inked the Convention are Iran, Indonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Mongolia and Peru. Five countries Argentina, Brazil, Philippine, Russian Federation and Ukraine joined the APSCO with observer&#8217;s status.
> 
> Sources say that this is a big breakthrough in strengthening regional cooperation for peaceful use of outer space for the benefit of all mankind.
> 
> *Pakistan and China played a pioneering role in establishing the organization, first of its kind to expand and intensify cooperation in space activities in the Asia-Pacific region.*
> 
> This will enable the member countries to share their experience, know-how and potential for their common benefit. They will share their available resources in the use of satellite remote sensing data in environmental protection, natural resources exploitation as well as disaster monitoring and prevention.
> 
> *The sources hoped that Pakistan and other member countries that joined APSCO will soon get the Convention ratified by their respective Parliaments to make it fully functional.* Meanwhile, an interim council at the Ministerial level had been constituted to undertake necessary preparatory work.
> 
> China, being a host country has offered to provide full financial support for the establishment and operation of the APSCO until 2006. As such, the member States are not under any obligation to make financial contributions during the preparatory phase. However, they will be required to pay their financial contributions from the year 2007.
> 
> Taking in view the immense potential of Space Technology and its spin-offs in the socio-economic uplift of the countries, three Asia-Pacific countries, China, Pakistan and Thailand had taken an initiative and jointly signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in February 1992 for setting up the Asia-Pacific Multilateral Cooperation in Space Technology and Applications (AP-MCSTA).
> 
> According to the sources, the benefits to be accrued to the Asia-Pacific countries by virtue of their membership to APSCO will be enormous, including creation of multilateral compatibilities among space systems by the member states that can provide enhanced capabilities in several areas of space technology applications.


http://www.pakistantimes.net/2006/06/22/top3.htm
*
PAKISTAN SPACE PROGRAM:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1BZLHf2z5M&feature=player_embedded#at=84

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

MM_Haider said:


> this video i saw yesterday on tv brought tears into my eyes.. imagine what could have been the environment at the launch control room if this was launched from Pakistani soil!!!
> 
> *It also goes without saying that now SUPARCO must now start working on its own PSLV and GSLV ... If we can build shaheen .. it is not a big deal.. we must get rid of our parasitic attitude.*



SUPARCO is currently working on a SLV project:


> Analysis of Pakistan's Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV)
> 
> On 7th June 1962, NASA launched a Nike-Cajun (renamed: Rehbar-1) rocket from Pakistan's territory. To this date, Suparco claims to have launched over 200 sounding rockets for scientific purposes. The co-operation with NASA led to the training of several Pakistani Scientists abroad. Soon afterwards, Pakistan set in motion its own sounding rocket program.
> 
> During the 1980's Pakistan established high-altitude rocket production and propulsion factory.Pakistan also built rocket testing, high-speed tracking radar and telemetry related facilities. Today, most rockets acquired or manufactured by Suparco are launched from Sonmiani test range. It is possible that any future satellite launch vehicle might also be launched from this spot.
> 
> The head director of Suparco announced, in 1981, that Pakistan will launch an indigenous satellite launch vehicle within a decade. In January 1989, Suparco successfully launched a multistage space launch vehicle to an altitude of 480~600 km. The rocket carried a 150 kilogram payload into deep space.
> 
> Soon afterwards, however, Suparco faced many disasters. The challenger space shuttle tragedy forced the delay of Pakistan's first satellite (Badar-A) launch. Furthermore, Suparco faced strict sanctions on the import of several materials required to launch and manufacture rockets during the early 90's. The delay of the Russian launch vehicle also resulted in a long delay for the launch of Pakistan's second satellite (Badar-B). These tragedies had an immense impact on Suparco's plan to launch and place its own satellite in orbit.
> 
> Pakistan has been involved in the development of military related missiles since the late 1980's. On April 6, 1998 Pakistan successfully tested a medium range ballistic missile known as Ghauri. Ghauri Missile can carry a payload of 700 kg to an optimum range of 1500 kilometers. Furthermore, Ghauri Missile reportedly reached an altitude of 350 km before directing itself to the designated target. Pakistan has also manufactured and tested other Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles (Range: 2,500-5,499 km). Pakistan's indigenous ballistic missile program is a clear example of its expertise in this field.
> 
> Interestingly, many U.S based intelligence agencies have reported ties between Suparco and Kahuta Research Laboratories (the key producer of Pakistan's ballistic missiles). According to U.S sources, it is also possible that a joint satellite launch vehicle and ballistic missile development program was agreed between North Korea, Pakistan and Iran in 1993. It is anticipated that Pakistan's Satellite Launch Vehicles will utilize the advance ballistic missile technology developed by Kahuta Research Laboratories (with possible involvement with Suparco and/or North Korea). Indian SLV-3/ASLV used Agni ballistic missile as the first stage and as boosters. As with India, China, and North Korea; Pakistan might use Ghauri/Saheen/Abdali/Ghaznavi type ballistic missiles as its stages (possibly first and second).
> 
> During the IDEAS 2002 defense exhibition spotted two similar models of Pakistani Satellite Launch Vehicles. The first model points out a possible three stage SLV. Judging from other similar SLV's, it is estimated that it can place a payload weighing less than 80 kilogram to an orbit 450 kilometers above Earth's surface. However the exact data remains unknown. The second model of the SLV seems similar to the first model however, with four extra boosters. Many nations with SLV technology developed boosters based on their missile technology. Therefore it is fair to assume that the boosters on the second model might also be based on one of Pakistan's ballistic missiles.
> 
> Suparco has already tested two high altitude sounding rockets; Shahpar and Rakhnum. Shahpar is a 7 meter solid fuel two stage rocket that can carry a payload of 55 kilograms to an altitude of 450 kilometers. And Rakhnum can lift a payload of 38 kilograms to an altitude of 100 kilometers.
> 
> As pointed out before, several U.S intelligence reports indicate possible involvement between North Korea, Pakistan and Iran. This is plausible since both Pakistan and Iran has expressed desire to launch satellites on their own. Furthermore, both nations have been suspected for involvement with North Korea's ballistic missile technology. Keeping this in mind, it might not be surprising that both Iranian and Pakistani personnel were present at the August 1998 launch of Taep'o-dong 1 North Korean SLV.
> 
> Both Iran and Pakistan are racing towards space. On January 2004 Iranian authorities reported that their indigenous SLV will soon place a satellite in orbit. *While Pakistan, on the other hand, plans to launch an SLV within the next five years. The exact nature of Pakistan's SLV program remains unknown. However, judging from Pakistan's ballistic missile technology, it can be said that Pakistan Government and Suparco might just be waiting for the right moment to test Pakistan's first satellite launch vehicle.*


the article dates back to 2007

the program is being discussed at:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-missiles/48292-pakistans-slv.html
and
http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-defence/967-pakistan-space-satellite-developments.html

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

Congratulations Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Pakistan Zindabad


 
that was a sonic boom at 0:47


----------



## killeragent

any info about weight of PAKSAT 1 ?and was it only satellite carried by china's launch vehicle ?


----------



## Rafi

killeragent said:


> any info about weight of PAKSAT 1 ?and was it only satellite carried by china's launch vehicle ?


 
Yes the only satellite - the weight was over 5,000 kilograms -


----------



## longbrained

Pakistan should seriously increase its space budget. We must have our own SLV in near future.

Space Agencies by Budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sanchez

killeragent said:


> any info about weight of PAKSAT 1 ?and was it only satellite carried by china's launch vehicle ?



There are also some goodies enabling navigation of Babur missiles...


----------



## unicorn148

Rafi said:


> Yes the only satellite - the weight was over 5,000 kilograms -


 
no the weight of the PAKSAT-1R was 1050 KG


----------



## Chanakyaa

Rafi said:


> Yes the only satellite - the weight was over 5,000 kilograms -


 
Wiki Says...

It was Just* 1,050 kilograms*


----------



## Chanakyaa

Sanchez said:


> There are also some goodies enabling navigation of Babur missiles...


 
Geo Orbit Satellite for GPS Type Application ?


----------



## atlantis_cn

XiNiX said:


> Wiki Says...
> 
> It was Just* 1,050 kilograms*


 
Anyone has a brain will know that's not right. PAKSAT 1R is based on DFH-4 which weights around 5000 KG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vce

XiNiX said:


> Wiki Says...
> It was Just* 1,050 kilograms*



official data
PakSat-1R


> PakSat-1R is designed and manufactured by China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science & Technology Corporation (CASC). It is a commercial communications satellite based on Dong Fang Hong4 satellite platform, with 30 transponders onboard, including 12 C and 18 Ku transponders. To meet the complicated coverage requirements, PakSat-1R has 3 shaped communications antennas, covering South Asian Sub-continent, the Middle East, East Africa and part of Western European area and cities. Satellite* lift-off mass is around 5115KG *and it will be positioned at an orbital slot of 38 Degree East. The satellite service life is 15 years and the output power of the satellite at the end of service life is 7.75KW. Customer Furnished Items developed by SUPARCO are also on-board PakSat-1R to verify the Customers&#8217; satellite development capability. Moreover, PakSat-1R is equipped with Antenna Pointing Mechanism (APM) to adjust the antenna orientation.



Wiki also Says:
Paksat-1R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Specifications
> The Paksat-1R satellite is based on the DFH-4 platform, with a launch mass around 5,200 kg.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

We should have sent a HD Camcorder too with 100x optical zoom...we could have seen what other satellites pass near our satellite and if the satellite had small solar charged rockers busters we could have just moved its orbit circle and have taken it near ISS and indian satellites to see whats happening in them...i think we missed the chance this time.
maybe a small mp5 with a barrel magazine tied with one corner of satellite we could have taken down indian and israeli spy satelites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DkBose

yousaf goebbels said:


> We should have sent a HD Camcorder too with 100x optical zoom...we could have seen what other satellites pass near our satellite and if the satellite had small solar charged rockers busters *we could have just moved its orbit circle and have taken it near ISS and indian satellites to see whats happening in them...i think we missed the chance this time.
> *maybe a small mp5 with a barrel magazine tied with one corner of satellite we could have taken down indian and israeli spy satelites.


----------



## vce

unicorn148 said:


> no the weight of the PAKSAT-1R was 1050 KG


DFH4 dry-mass is approximately 2100 KG



> http://www.china-cic.org.cn/english/digital library/200602/7.pdf
> Table 1: SINOSAT-2 System Performance
> Launch Date: Mid of 2006
> Orbit Slot: 92.2
> Satellite Contractor: CAST
> Platform: DFH-4
> Design Lifetime: 15 years
> Stabilization: Three-axis
> Satellite Power: 8000 W (EOL)
> Payload Power: 6500 W
> *Satellite Mass (Dry Mass): 5100 Kg (2090 Kg)*
> Payload Mass: 365 Kg (1160 Kg)
> Number of Transponders: 22
> Station-keeping Accuracy: 0.05(EW and NS)
> Launch Vehicle: LM-3B




CAST Plans To Build Bigger Spacecraft Bus
DFH-4 Satellite
DFH-4 BUS --- Communications Satellite --- In-Orbit Delivery --- CGWIC


----------



## Dazzler

Fellows, website also launched... Efficient work 

PAKSAT | Connecting Your World

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

yousaf goebbels said:


> We should have sent a HD Camcorder too with 100x optical zoom...we could have seen what other satellites pass near our satellite and if the satellite had small solar charged rockers busters we could have just moved its orbit circle and have taken it near ISS and indian satellites to see whats happening in them...i think we missed the chance this time.
> maybe a small mp5 with a barrel magazine tied with one corner of satellite we could have taken down indian and israeli spy satelites.










also we can see the bullets from mp5 moving in slow motion in zero gravity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Cheers on our success!!! 

But we really need to increase our budget!!!


----------



## tufail_74

i believe this is the first step in this era. hopefully, in future we shall be goin deep into the field with our own SLV and complete space programme. but for starting it, at least now we have our own managed sat.


----------



## Sanchez

XiNiX said:


> Geo Orbit Satellite for GPS Type Application ?



Beidou type of applications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

i was waiting for a detailed documentaries regarding the development and launch of PAKSAT 1R. finally it is available.
check out and enjoy:
*COMPLETE DOCUMENTARY*





*FROM DELIVERY TO LAUNCH AND RELEASE IN ORBIT:*





enjoy
regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

here is another one.
this is not from any news channel and is the complete film of delivery to launch:





an awesome moment. i am happy that we were all able to see this. . .
regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Kompromat

Thanks Arsalan , we are all lucky ones to see this day , many more like this to come - Happy Independence day -- Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Arsalan

Aeronaut said:


> Thanks Arsalan , we are all lucky ones to see this day , many more like this to come - Happy Independence day -- Pakistan zindabad


 
yeap, after all we are the first ones to see these achievements. hopefully the generations to to come will see much more. however, we do have to play our part to make them do so . . 

Happy Independence day,

best regards!


----------



## OrionHunter

Rafi said:


> It's a game changer for Pakistani Military and Security - advanced, secure Satellite Communications, the last aspect in our C4I capability is beginning to take shape, the next milestone will be the launch of our EOS.


This satellite has absolutely nothing to do with the military. It is not what you say a 'game changer, the last aspect in our C4I capability'.

PAKSAT-1R having a design life of 15 years will only provide broadband Internet, digital television broadcasting, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. The satellite will enable extension of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.

A military/spy satellite (with dedicated military communications) is still a long way off! And therefore there is no need to get overly excited!


----------



## Patriot

OrionHunter said:


> This satellite has absolutely nothing to do with the military. It is not what you say a 'game changer, the last aspect in our C4I capability'.
> 
> PAKSAT-1R having a design life of 15 years will only provide broadband Internet, digital television broadcasting, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. The satellite will enable extension of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.
> 
> A military/spy satellite (with dedicated military communications) is still a long way off! An dtherefore there is no need of getting excited so soon!


Don't worry Remote Sensing Sat will launched at the end of this year.He just wanted to give heart burn to some people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaimiKhan

OrionHunter said:


> This satellite has absolutely nothing to do with the military. It is not what you say a 'game changer, the last aspect in our C4I capability'.
> 
> PAKSAT-1R having a design life of 15 years will only provide broadband Internet, digital television broadcasting, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. The satellite will enable extension of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.
> 
> A military/spy satellite (with dedicated military communications) is still a long way off! And therefore there is no need to get overly excited!


 
This current satellite has military usage too, this has been incorporated in it. It will not only be used for civilian communication purposes, but also for military use. To what an extend, well that is still to be known or may be never known due to secrecy reason. 

Its not a purely civilian satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarK-LorD

TaimiKhan said:


> This current satellite has military usage too, this has been incorporated in it. It will not only be used for civilian communication purposes, but also for military use. To what an extend, well that is still to be known or may be never known due to secrecy reason.
> 
> Its not a purely civilian satellite.


But it is a bit complicated to incorporate imaging processors in a communication Sat,especially those of SAR processors.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

TaimiKhan said:


> This current satellite has military usage too, this has been incorporated in it. It will not only be used for civilian communication purposes, but also for military use. To what an extend, well that is still to be known or may be never known due to secrecy reason.
> 
> *Its not a purely civilian satellite*.


 
Assalam alaikum

if it is true then it makes us more happy. app k mu may ghee shakkar

TARIQ


----------



## Arsalan

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> But it is a bit complicated to incorporate imaging processors in a communication Sat,especially those of SAR processors.


 
its is not a SAR for sure, i don't thing *Taimi Khan* stated that.
it is a purely communication satellite but same communication systems may well be used for military as well!

for intelligence and military purpose, SUPARCO planes to launch a RSSS and SAR with RSSS planned for end 2011

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> But it is a bit complicated to incorporate imaging processors in a communication Sat,especially those of SAR processors.


 
I said for military communication purposes. 

For optical / SAR related data, we have a few sources from which we have been getting intel, but hopefully in few years time, we will be having our own eye in the sky, till then we are gonna be getting the intel from other sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Taimi, its a Geo Orbit Satellite. PLz do tell me The Source of ur Information that This Satellite Does have some Military Payload.

Plz dont tell me that its a "secret" .


----------



## SQ8

XiNiX said:


> Taimi, its a Geo Orbit Satellite. PLz do tell me The Source of ur Information that This Satellite Does have some *Military Payload*.
> 
> Plz dont tell me that its a "secret" .


 
Ever heard of sat terminals in the military??
its not just to be used for civilian communication.
When the military uses particular channels of the satellite for communication. 
A Uniformed officer uses it to send information, or make a call to a deployed usage.
its called being used for military purposes.. therefore a military use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

XiNiX said:


> Taimi, its a Geo Orbit Satellite. PLz do tell me The Source of ur Information that This Satellite Does have some Military Payload.
> 
> Plz dont tell me that its a "secret" .


 It doesn't has a military payload...it can be pnly used for military comms (secure ones)


----------



## TaimiKhan

XiNiX said:


> Taimi, its a Geo Orbit Satellite. PLz do tell me The Source of ur Information that This Satellite Does have some Military Payload.
> 
> Plz dont tell me that its a "secret" .


 
Well i don't have an official source, as this kind info would never be told for obvious reasons,the hysteria it would create. 

The satellite is based on the DFH-4 tech, which has military applications too and there is no hardship in converting it to do dual work, that is civilian & military applications. By the Pakistan Army for the last 15 years has been using satellite communication system for its official usage, this is not something new for us, we have now nearly 2 decades of experience in using satellite communication system for internal communication system. Navy & Air Force have been into this also. 

Plus, just giving a hint, what has the head of the SPD (which has everything to do with strategic assets) be present on the lunch site ?? Why the head of the Strategic Planning Division is present on the launching ceremony of a civilian communication satellite ?? Does that makes sense. No. So, he being there does tells that military is involved in this project. 

Rest upto you guys,if you wanna believe or not, but i can assure you there is a military component to this whole satellite, which will be used for dual purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screambowl

TaimiKhan said:


> This current satellite has military usage too, this has been incorporated in it. It will not only be used for civilian communication purposes, but also for military use. To what an extend, well that is still to be known or may be never known due to secrecy reason.
> 
> *Its not a purely civilian satellite*.


 
that's for sure finally the SUPARCO is led by a major general.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Screambowl said:


> that's for sure finally the SUPARCO is led by a major general.


 
SUPARCO is part of SPD and the Major Gen heading it is from the PA Signal Corps.


----------



## Alugaar

Santro said:


> Ever heard of sat terminals in the military??
> its not just to be used for civilian communication.
> When the military uses particular channels of the satellite for communication.
> *A Uniformed officer uses it to send information, or make a call to a deployed usage.
> its called being used for military purposes*.. therefore a military use.


 
But this thing cant make this military satellite ..
Its a communication satellite 

Some people talking about it has secret payload  for what ?

You can use separate transponders and separate channels for different type of communication but cant add extra payload in a single satellite what a funny logic


----------



## Safriz

it cant be radar or optical survailance / imaging satellite due to the distance..its geo stationary at 36000km.From that altitude high resolution.imging cannot be done....it can used as data link....transceiving encrypted military data....video uplink for non realtime videos...as any realtime communocation needs low or medium earth.orbit satellies...
another interesting aspect can be a navigation for cruise missiles....as cruise missiles can cross referrence their position with the satellite.
my two pence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Alugaar said:


> But this thing cant make this military satellite ..
> Its a communication satellite
> 
> Some people talking about it has secret payload  for what ?
> 
> You can use separate transponders and separate channels for different type of communication but cant add extra payload in a single satellite what a funny logic


 
can be a rudimentary guidencecsystem for cruise missiles....as in an RDF...the position of satellite is known...a slow moving missile can find out the direction and time taken for a signal from satellite//.that way it can calculate its position pretty accurately.


----------



## SQ8

Alugaar said:


> But this thing cant make this military satellite ..
> Its a communication satellite
> 
> Some people talking about it has secret payload  for what ?
> 
> *You can use separate transponders and separate channels for different type of communication but cant add extra payload in a single satellite what a funny logic*


 
The depth's you guys will go to..


----------



## OrionHunter

Military communication satellites differ from commercial satellites only in that they contain *specialized components, certain capabilities, and multiple redundant systems designed to make them less vulnerable and more effective in a hostile environment.* This redundancy would not be factored into designing a satellite for civilian use.

Major functions of military satellites include communications, positioning and navigation, meteorology, reconnaissance and surveillance, early warning, remote sensing, geodesy, and research. But yes, a commercial satellite can be used for stand-by military communications as long as there are dedicated transponders for encrypted transmissions.


----------



## Rafi

PAKSAT will provide encrypted secure SATCOM and the broadband will be used to power our C4I information networks for the forces, this is the first major milestone in our space programme.

The head of the Strategic Plans Division (rtd) General Kidwai was very pleased indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> *Military communication satellites differ from commercial satellites only in that they contain specialized components, certain capabilities, and multiple redundant systems designed to make them less vulnerable and more effective in a hostile environment. This redundancy would not be factored into designing a satellite for civilian use.*
> 
> Major functions of military satellites include communications, positioning and navigation, meteorology, reconnaissance and surveillance, early warning, remote sensing, geodesy, and research. But yes, a *commercial satellite can be used for stand-by military communications as long as there are dedicated transponders for encrypted transmissions*.


 
And so , what "links" or proofs exists to support that argument for PAKSAT-1.. or disprove it?


----------



## WAQAS119

What is DTH? Is this a satellite or something?



> Russian company to launch DTH technology in Pakistan
> 
> Leader of Russian trade delegation, Sergey Dolgopolsky has said that JSC General Satellite Company is actively working on investment in Pakistan and to establishing Direct- to- Home (DTH) television in the country. Speaking at a meeting of Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI) on Saturday, he said that the company is looking for local partners for the project.
> 
> He said that the purpose of visiting KCCI is to get some guidelines. He said that the delegation has visited Islamabad and consulted the project with private and public sector. Implementation of the proposed project will help create a number of new job opportunities, he added, Replying to a question, he said that Pakistan is a big market and provides best investment opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> What is DTH?


 
Direct to Home (satellite services).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99

Paksat-1R launch from China: a dream comes true
Posted on 12 August 2011 by admin Print This post


2011-08-12 (China Military News cited from APP) -- Chairman Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Major General (Rtd) Ahmed Bilal has said that the successful launch of Communication Satellite-1R on Thursday mid-night, was a dream comes true and also proved that the Pakistani scientists and Engineers have the ability and knowledge in the cutting age technology including space sciences. "The launch of the communication satellite was a historic event as far as SUPARCO is concerned," said Ahmed Bilal in an interview with APP immediately after Paksat-1R lifted into space by Long March- 3B rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
Prominent among those present on the occasion included Director General SPD Lt. General (Retd.) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai, Foreign Secretary Salman Bashir, Pakistan's Ambassador to China Masood Khan, Secretary Defence Lt. General (Retd) Syed Ather Ali and Chairman Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Major General Ahmed Bilal, besides senior officials from the Chinese government.
Chairman SUPARCO said that it is for the first time that a fully capable communication satellite has been launched in which scientists and engineers of SUPARCO with their Chinese counterparts have worked very closely.
He further said that the engineers and scientist have gained firsthand experience in all stages of its design and development.
Ahmed Bilal pointed out that there are several components in Paksat-1R that were completely manufactured by SUPARCO.
This satellite will be fully under operational control of SUPARCO for its entire life of 15 years, he said adding that this will enable his organization's scientists and engineers to gain rich exposure of its operation and maintenance.
This experience, he said will be extremely helpful for our future endeavour in space science.
"With the launch of communication Satellite, the vision 2040 as approved by Prime Minister Syed Yuosuf Raza Gilani has just been launched", he said adding that the natin will see in future many more such happy events Paksat-1R launch from China: a dream comes true | China Military Power Mashup


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khurasaan1

It is obvious that technically any civil communication sattelite can be used for military as well if needed.......there shold be no ambiguity about it.....


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Great job to Pakistan and China! So when will Pakistan send a man into space? I am looking forward to it someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

WAQAS119 said:


> What is DTH? Is this a satellite or something?


Don't you guys have DTH (Direct To Home) TV in Pakistan? It's surprising you don't seem to have heard of it! India now has more than 10 million households with DTH. This means receiving* direct TV signals from a satellite* on your Sat receiver, up-linked from a ground station. No cables are required. *DTH provides DVD picture and sound quality.
*
If you have a *High Definition receiver, then you can receive High Definition broadcasts direct from the satellite. *However, for this you need a HD ready TV. The reception is absolutely awesome!! Here's how it works....







And here is the system which costs about Rs 2000/- only!





_The sat receiver, dish antenna and remote.
_

Cheers!


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> Don't you guys have DTH (Direct To Home) TV in Pakistan? It's surprising you don't seem to have heard of it! India now has more than 10 million households with DTH. This means receiving* direct TV signals from a satellite* on your Sat receiver, up-linked from a ground station. No cables are required. *DTH provides DVD picture and sound quality.
> *
> If you have a *High Definition receiver, then you can receive High Definition broadcasts direct from the satellite. *However, for this you need a HD ready TV. The reception is absolutely awesome!! Here's how it works....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the system which costs about Rs 2000/- only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The sat receiver, dish antenna and remote.
> _
> 
> Cheers!


 
Unfortunately no..
we have ADSL based TV services over our telephone lines.. but DTH no  .
Currently those that use DTH in Pakistan have to resort to buying sets of Dish TV(SRK one) .. which works here.


----------



## Alugaar

Santro said:


> Unfortunately no..
> we have ADSL based TV services over our telephone lines.. but DTH no  .
> Currently those that use DTH in Pakistan have to resort to buying sets of Dish TV(SRK one) .. which works here.


 
Are you joking ??? Dish TV working in Pakistan ???


----------



## v9s

Alugaar said:


> Are you joking ??? Dish TV working in Pakistan ???


 
Yeap...even tata sky.

Funny thing is, we have IPTV, which is relatively new, but not DTH.


----------



## Alugaar

v9s said:


> Yeap...even tata sky.
> 
> Funny thing is, we have IPTV, which is relatively new, but not DTH.


 
China has lot of transponders in space (satellites) so why not your government lease some of them for DTH. Its really a big business in India and I am sure Pakistani people also want batter quality


----------



## OrionHunter

v9s said:


> *Yeap...even tata sky.*
> 
> Funny thing is, we have IPTV, which is relatively new, but not DTH.


In other words, you guys do have DTH in the form of Tata Sky and Dish TV. So why don't you get it?


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> In other words, you guys do have DTH in the form of Tata Sky and Dish TV. So why don't you get it?


 
Well because the IPTV service is cheaper.. 
Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited provides almost every phone line in the country.. and DSL in almost all major population areas..
And generally in all the major population centers the DSL carries the services of IPTV. 
So people prefer that rather than the hassle of DTH.
However.. unlike DTH.. IPTV currently only provides upto 480p.
So HDTV is still out of the picture.


----------



## Arsalan

there have been so much talk about the significance of the launch and its military advantages on last few pages. what we need to understand is that it is only the first step of Pakistan Space Program 2040. i been collecting data on the space program for a month now (Since NCA approved the Space Program 2040, i was look for objectives and developments). have checked the internet and talked to an engineer from SUPARCO more then once. what i have established is that the launch of PAKSAT 1R is just the beginning. an important thing to note is that the Space Program 2040 covers a 30 years span. progress will be made slowly but surely.

working on such a long term plan we must not take the first satellite launch to be something like establishing NASA. the next step to come is the RSSS launch with in 2011. that will be a HUGE leap forward but still not something out of James Bond movie. the first Pakistani Remote Sensing Satellite System (PRSSS) will surely pave way for future expedition!

i have gathered critical facts and news regarding the RSSS. Please check out and discuss at:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-mi...nsing-satellite-system-prsss.html#post2027325

Regards!


----------



## Patriot

Pakistani People pay A LOT for Dish TV as the unauthorized sellers of DISH TV charge a lot for the subscription but IPTV is quite popular.My parents are using Wateen Cable which is also quite good as compared to other cable operators.


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great achievement by Pakistani and Chinese engineers


----------



## Saifullah Sani

DIRECT-TO-HOME TELEVISION DISTRIBUTION SYSTEM
PROFILE

Subscribers in Pakistan are receiving satellite channels beamed through various satellites.The most widespread reception method is through an intermediary in the form of a cable operator. The cable operator establishes his own system comprising Dish Antennas, Modulators, Decoders, Coaxial cable and line amplifiers etc. for relaying these channels to the subscribers.

One method of direct reception of these channels which can render greater and better-quality coverage is the Direct-to-Home satellite television service. Through this service, subscribers or end users, receive signals directly from geostationary satellites. Signals are broadcast in digital format at microwave frequencies. The quality of picture is much better then analog. A DTH subscribers installation consists of a dish antenna two to three feet (60 to 90 centimeters) in diameter, a conventional TV set, a signal converter placed next to the TV set, and a length of coaxial cable between the dish and the converter. The dish intercepts microwave signals directly from the satellite. The converter produces output that can be viewed on the TV receiver. There are also widespread complaints of piracy of foreign channels by some of the local cable TV operators as well as individuals. Establishment of DTH service with proper authorization is expected to eliminate such gray market activity to a large extent.
TECHNICAL

The DTH Operator would receive / downlink the eligible channels (channels which are authorized by PEMRA for distribution in Pakistan) from various satellites including free to-air and encrypted channels at the head-end / DTH station. For the encrypted channels the DTH operator would make payment to the channel operator in accordance with the PEMRA prescribed tariff. Once down linked the channels would be edited, where required, to make them in conformity with the PEMRA code of Conduct. After which the channels would be combined through multiplexer to form a bouquet / channel mix and then uplinked to a designated satellite, with adequate transmitting power, for distribution to the subscribers in the form of a single bouquet. The subscribers would be able to receive the bouquet of television channels through small dish antennas and digital decoders on payment of subscription charges to the DTH operator.

The number of channels will be decided by PEMRA based on the study of local needs, public interest, availability of channels and their conformity with the Code of Conduct.
LICENCING STATUS

Licensing Regime for the award of DTH licences including Eligibility Criteria, SOQs, Terms & Conditions, Bidding Procedure etc. is in process and same will be finalized as per policy directives of the Federal Government.
PEMRA DIRECT-TO-HOME TELEVISION DISTRIBUTION SYSTEM


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

*Promortional video commeomorating the sucessful launch of PAKSAT 1R*






regard!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

*PAKSAT 1R Launch Documentary:*






regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

congrats to pakistan and its citizens...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HavocHeaven

The satellite is slowly drifting to the expected position. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

When it will start its operations?
Is the 1st of RSSS series satellite will be launched in 2011 or 2014?
Confused becuz of some news articles.


----------



## Arsalan

*PAKSAT-1R to bring revolution in edu programme: Gen Bilal*

DESPITE having remarkable achievement of successful launch of Pakistan&#8217;s first Communications Satellite PAKSAT-1R, as a part of Pakistan&#8217;s Space Programme-2040, Maj. Gen Ahmed Bilal was cool and composed while elaborating the exciting features emerging on the education, telecom, electronic media and Information Technology landscape of the country. 

Talking to Pakistan Observer in an interview, the Chairman SUPARCO was confident that the recently launched PAKSAT-IR has the capacity to bring a revolution in the national education programme especially in promoting quality education in the primary and secondary schools through distant learning which could be provided to schools located in nook and corner of the country. 

It&#8217;s a gift to the nation which can effectively contribute through dissemination of lessons and lectures by reputed teachers in every subject to the school children though out the country, hence the handicap of providing good teachers in remote areas would no more be a problem in the way of quality education. The youth of the nation are quite capable to benefit from this technology in the developed countries. However successful application of the technology calls for a well thought out education program to spread the light of knowledge among our youngsters which is the key to socio-economic development. 

*He disclosed that the Punjab government has already acquired the services of SUPARCO for digitization of schools both in public and private sector in the province which will help to initiate a cohesive education program in Punjab. *

*The PAKSAT-IR has attracted a bee line of the end users including TV channels and telecom companies operating in the country and over 60 percent of the slots at the communication satellite hav already been booked. Though a large number of customers also interested from other countries however as a national policy the first priority is being offered to the companies operating in Pakistan. *

It may be mentioned that PAKSAT-IR was launched on board China&#8217;s Satellite Launch Vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Besides others, launch was witnessed by Secretary Defence Lt Gen Syed Athar Ali (R), Secretary Foreign Affairs Mr. Salman Bashir, Director General, Strategic Plans Division Lt Gen Khalid Ahmed Kidwai (R) and Ambassador of Pakistan to China Mr. Muhammad Masood Khan. 

*PAKSAT-1R has a total of 30 transponders, 12 in C-band and 18 in Ku-band. The satellite will be deployed at 380E in the Geo-stationary orbit and it will replace the existing satellite PAKSAT-1. PAKSAT-1R has a design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, Internet and data communication services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. *

*This satellite now enables extending of communication services to all areas of Pakistan. *It may be recalled that the National Command Authority (NCA) has approved Pakistan&#8217;s Space Programme-2040 during its meeting at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD). 

*It may be mentioned that he contract for the development of PAKSAT-1R was signed between Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) in October 2008 *during the visit of the President of Pakistan to China. Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China. 

*Some experimental units developed at SUPARCO have also been integrated on the satellite for technology evaluation.* China and Pakistan have enjoyed more than 20 years of cooperation in Space Science, Technology and Applications. The launch of Paksat-1R Satellite is a major milestone for both countries towards strengthening of this cooperation. Gen. Ahmed Bilal resolved that SUPARCO will continue its efforts for launching of other satellites including Remote Sensing Satellites, to ensure that the space technology applications fully contribute to socio-economic development and national security in Pakistan. 

*Education in space science:* Regarding education in space science and technology in the country, the SUPARCO Chief said that although 200-300 people acquired Ms degrees from abroad and most of them are back to the country yet there was no fulflledge education program at the higher education level in the country except a few universities like Karachi University, Lahore and Punjab Universities used to impart education in space science yet classically speaking there was no specific facility for space related education in the past. However recently universities have started picking up space technology as a subject with the assistance of SUPARCO. In this respect NUST has picked up segments of the space science as a major subject. We are working closely with NED university in Karachi, Punjab University in Lahore with a focus to change the curriculum in a way that these nerseries should start feeding up the space program at SUPARCO. The establishment of Institute of Space Technology(IST) Islamabad is a degree awarding university which is an effective link to bridge the gap of human resource in space sciences. IST is focusing on core subject to meet our immediate requirement and functioning for providing training in space related fields at national level. IST currently conducts degree programs and training courses in fields related to space technology, with the long term objective of becoming a world class graduate and post graduate institute in space technology. Moreover, this institute in due course of time will become a center of excellence having international recognition to provide outstanding quality education at the graduate and postgraduate level. At the same we have in interaction with the universities which are also improving and gearing up their curriculum in accordance with our needs. 

*Agriculture: *SUPARCO is also contributing significantly towards agricultural growth system of crops through application of satellite remote sensing and GIS technologies. For this purpose, SUPARCO UTILIZING DATA from sensors. Seasonal data are acquired twice in fine resolution and used to monitor standing crops and carry out their change assessment. This space technology application is of strategic importance for sowing, growing and harvesting major crops including wheat, rice, cotton, sugarcane etc besides providing information regarding rains, floods, use of fertilizer and warning about attack of white fly or development of diseases in crops etc. Certainly the timely information playing a vital role regarding health of the crops. 

Certainly the achievements in space technology is a milestone in the socio-economic growth of the nation which depict a bright future for development of human resource in Pakistan.

PAKSAT-1R to bring revolution in edu programme: Gen Bilal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Ababeel said:


> When it will start its operations?
> Is the 1st of RSSS series satellite will be launched in 2011 or 2014?
> Confused becuz of some news articles.



the RSSS is planned for 2011 (end of the year) and a SAR satellite is planned for 2014.
the PAKSAT 1R also carried some components developed by SUPARCO for technology evaluation and these components are supposed to be related to SAR satellite in pipe line.

Pakistan is all set to follow the Space program 2040 and this includes major development sin Pakistan Space programs and ventures.
PAKSAT 1R is also reported to have been operating on experimental basis and commercial activities and operations will start soon.

regards!


----------



## Quasar

MasAllah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bukhari.syed

Congrats to all Pakistanis


----------



## Mansour

congrats


----------



## houshanghai

Congratulations 
PAKSAT 1R have successfully been positioned at 37.8 east longitude . .

PAKSAT 1R
1 37779U 11042A 11254.78921056 .00000135 00000-0 00000+0 0 205
2 37779 000.1312 275.5142 0002523 304.6977 092.1550 01.00262077 395

chinese news link

°Í»ùË¹Ì¹Í¨ÐÅÎÀÐÇ1R³É¹¦¶¨µã ¸÷·ÖÏµÍ³¹¤×÷Õý³£¡ª¡ªÖÐÐÂÍø

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## v9s

Live tracking of Paksat 1R: LIVE REAL TIME SATELLITE TRACKING AND PREDICTIONS: PAKSAT-1R


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Arsalan

According to some points released from SUPARCO, the space program 2040 intends to the launch of many more satellites from 2011 to 2040. *The earliest on this series will be an optical satellite planned to be launched in 2011*, (one communication satellite PAKSAT 1-R has already been launched in 2011 and have been discussed here).

The stated goals of the program are to expected gain significant experience in satellite development, practicing of Space medicine, and to promote socio-economic sector in the country. While, the program intend to learn to developed the military and space technologies and to conduct experiments on fundamental sciences in space frontier, the Government maintained that Space Programme-2040's prime purpose to bring the benefits of the full spectrum of space technology to the people of Pakistan.

According to Suparco, *five GEO satellites and six LEO satellites will be launched in between 2011 till 2040.*

the first satellite PAKSAT 1-R has been launched as per plan. this first GEO satellite of the 5 planned in Space program 2040 is also reported to be carrying some experimental payload for future projects, some sources hint toward a SAR!
the next satellites under development include:
*Paksat-MM1
Paksat-MM2
Paksat-II*
all these will be GEO satellites.

*Suparco plans to launched her first Optical satellite in the end year of 2011* from People's Republic of China. The satellite is reported to have payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700km in SSO. It is the first satellite that is locally manufactured by the Suparco and to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery.

Other then this,the space program also have clearly announced the future Remote Sensing Satellite projects. There are six remote sensing satellites are expected to be developed and launched under this program. *Suparco is intending to launch her first remote sensing satellite in 2014 and it is named as PRSS-O1*. According to Suparco, the planned and manufactured satellites are list below:
*PRSS-O1
PRSS-S1
PRSS-O2
PRSS-S2
PRSS-O3
PRSS-S3*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Congrats to all Pakistani members and to Pakistan ... and thanks to our great friend China for helping us achive this GOD bless both nations.


----------



## very

Yes! it wouldn't have been possible for Pakistan without our great friend China.


----------



## Arsalan

arsalanaslam123 said:


> According to some points released from SUPARCO, the space program 2040 intends to the launch of many more satellites from 2011 to 2040. *The earliest on this series will be an optical satellite planned to be launched in 2011*, (one communication satellite PAKSAT 1-R has already been launched in 2011 and have been discussed here).
> 
> The stated goals of the program are to expected gain significant experience in satellite development, practicing of Space medicine, and to promote socio-economic sector in the country. While, the program intend to learn to developed the military and space technologies and to conduct experiments on fundamental sciences in space frontier, the Government maintained that Space Programme-2040's prime purpose to bring the benefits of the full spectrum of space technology to the people of Pakistan.
> 
> According to Suparco, *five GEO satellites and six LEO satellites will be launched in between 2011 till 2040.*
> 
> the first satellite PAKSAT 1-R has been launched as per plan. this first GEO satellite of the 5 planned in Space program 2040 is also reported to be carrying some experimental payload for future projects, some sources hint toward a SAR!
> the next satellites under development include:
> *Paksat-MM1
> Paksat-MM2
> Paksat-II*
> all these will be GEO satellites.
> 
> *Suparco plans to launched her first Optical satellite in the end year of 2011* from People's Republic of China. The satellite is reported to have payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700km in SSO. It is the first satellite that is locally manufactured by the Suparco and to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery.
> 
> Other then this,the space program also have clearly announced the future Remote Sensing Satellite projects. There are six remote sensing satellites are expected to be developed and launched under this program. *Suparco is intending to launch her first remote sensing satellite in 2014 and it is named as PRSS-O1*. According to Suparco, the planned and manufactured satellites are list below:
> *PRSS-O1
> PRSS-S1
> PRSS-O2
> PRSS-S2
> PRSS-O3
> PRSS-S3*



PAKSAT 1R will soon enter its final orbit and will be completely handed over to Pakistan (SUPARCO).
currently the satellite is in a test orbit and in-orbit tests and evaluation are underway.



> *China on Tuesday said the communications satellite it launched for Pakistan has reached the test orbit*. PAKSAT-1R, which was launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the southwestern China's Sichuan Province on Aug 12, entered its test orbit on Sunday and will soon begin an in-orbit test, China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) said on Tuesday.
> 
> *The satellite is expected to enter its final orbit located at 38 degrees east longitude before delivery to Pakistan, citing CGWIC, Xinhua news agency reported.*
> Pak satellite launched by China reaches test orbit - Hindustan Times



PAKSAT-1R will provide a range of services, including broadband Internet, telecom and broadcasting, covering regions in Europe, South Asia, Middle East, and eastern Africa.

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

very said:


> Yes! it wouldn't have been possible for Pakistan without our great friend China.



yes, we are really grateful to have such a sincere ally and a true friend.

what is most important is that China never intend to keep Pakistan bound to get Chinese stuff by not helping them build there indegenious. they have always encouraged Pakistan standing own its own feet. the HMC, HIT are prime examples.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

arsalanaslam123 said:


> yes, we are really grateful to have such a sincere ally and a true friend.
> 
> what is most important is that China never intend to keep Pakistan bound to get Chinese stuff by not helping them build there indegenious. they have always encouraged Pakistan standing own its own feet. the HMC, HIT are prime examples.


 
It would be impossible in the past, but it will be possible in the future.


----------



## Arsalan

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It would be impossible in the past, but it will be possible in the future.



sorry, i didnt got your point?
China helped in eastablishing HMC and HIT both of which are the main engineering organization in Pakistan. can you please ealborate what you were saying?


----------



## WAQAS119

arsalanaslam123 said:


> *Promortional video commeomorating the sucessful launch of PAKSAT 1R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regard!



Great video..........!


----------



## Arsalan

*Satellite Name:* Paksat 1R
*Status:* moving
*Position:* 38° E (38° E)
*Norad:* 37779
*Cospar number:* 2011-042A
*Operator:* Pakistan Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunications
*Launch date:* 11-Aug-2011
*Launch site:* Xichang Satellite Launch Center
*Launch vehicle:* Long March CZ-3B
*Launch mass (kg):* 5115
*Dry mass (kg):* 2100
*Manufacturer:* China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)
*Model (bus):* DFH-4 Bus
*Orbit:* GEO
*Expected lifetime:* 15 yrs.
*Call sign:*
*Beacon(s):* 
*Details:*
18 Ku-band and 12 C-band transponders to provide services to Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Iran, parts of Middle East, parts of Africa and Europe
*Beams:*
C-band beam 
Ku-band beam 

*PAKSAT 1R Band Footprints:*
C1





C2




K1H




K2V





for more details:
SatBeams - Satellite Coverage Maps - Sat Footprint Intelsat 10-02 (Intelsat 1002, Intelsat Alpha-2, Intelsat X-02, IS-1002) / Thor 5 (Thor 2R) / Thor 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

On a side note, what is the most popular Pakistani satellite channel? so people can watch it via this satellite in Europe/China/South Asia/Gulf of Aden or even, India...


----------



## Arsalan

*PAKSAT 1-R communicaition and commad center Opened:*
_Kala shah Kaku: Lahore - Pakistan_
Lahore: Pakistan's satellite control centre was thrown open by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani at Kala Shah Kaku near here to monitor the commercial operations of the country's second communication satellite, Paksat-1R, launched by China.

The centre will beam telecommunication and broadcast services from the satellite, which is expected to have a life of 15 years.

The satellite will be used for digital TV broadcasts, broadband internet, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine.

"The Paksat-1R project is yet another manifestation of the long-standing strategic relationship between Pakistan and China, taking our time-tested friendship to new heights," Gilani told a gathering that included Chinese officials and engineers.

The launch and commissioning of Paksat-1R marked the "first significant step towards realising" Pakistan's Space Vision 2040, he said.

Paksat-1R was launched on August 12 from Chinas Xichang Satellite Launch Centre by China Great Wall Industry Corporation.

It was moved to its designated position in geo-stationary orbit to replace Paksat-1.

The satellite has 32 C-band and Ku-band transponders and three antennas to cover the whole of Pakistan and 75 countries across Asia, East Africa and part of Western Europe.

The contract for Paksat-1R was signed during President Asif Ali Zardari's visit to China in October 2008.

Pakistani officials said the completion of the Paksat-1R project will strengthen cooperation in peaceful uses of space technology between Pakistan and China.

The cooperation will boost Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commissions efforts to launch other satellites for Pakistan's socio-economic development and national security needs, the officials said.

Paksat-1R was built by SUPARCO with technical guidance and financial aid from the China National Space Administration.
http://zeenews.**********/news/south...re_740107.html


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

unfortunately i totally missed to update this status, it was amazing to see no one have update this yet, Yes, PAKSAT 1R is fully operational and undertaking commercial activities:



> *Paksat-1R starts commercial operations on Saturday*
> BEIJING, Nov 4 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani will formally inaugurate the commercial operation of Pakistan&#8217;s second communication satellite Paksat-1R in Lahore on Saturday.Paksat-1R was launched on August 12 from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre by China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC). It was moved to its designated position at 38 degree East in the geo-stationary orbit to replace the existing satellite Paksat-1.It has 32 transponders with three communication antennas to cover whole of Pakistan and 75 other countries across Asia, East Africa and part of Western Europe. It has a useful life span of 15 years.
> 
> &#8220;Successful operation of Paksat-1R will enhance Pakistan&#8217;s capabilities to provide not only telecommunication and broadcast services, including TV broadcasting but also, internet and data communication services,&#8221; said Ambassador Masood Khan.
> He pointed out that Pakistan-China relations were advancing in the realm of science and technology. A full-fledged cooperation in space sciences was the ultimate objective.
> The contract for Paksat-1R was signed during the visit of President Asif Ali Zardari to China in October 2008. Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani during his visit to China in May this year visited the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), where the satellite was under construction.
> "Successful completion of the cooperative project is a major milestone for both countries and will go a long way in strengthening the future cooperation in peaceful uses of space technology between the two countries&#8221;, said Masood Khan.
> This will also boost SUPARCO&#8217;s efforts for launching other satellites for Pakistan&#8217;s socio-economic development and national security needs.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Paksat-1R starts commercial operations on Saturday

regards!


----------



## KRAIT

did pakistan pay for payload as per commercial $ per kg or it was a goodwill gesture from china ?... 
Btw Congrats to pakistan and applause for china for helping their friend.


----------



## Ababeel

Only 11 satellites planned for almost next 30 years. Is it not less and the funding to SUPARCO must be increased?
As nobody can deny the importance of modern day satellite technology for vast uses including, Communication, Defence (for observation of troop movrmrnts as well as defence imageries of vital installations and guidance), Remote sensing for exploration and monitoring of mineral resources, agriculture, urban planning, infrastructure planning, metrology to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zavis2003

houshanghai said:


>



where you got these pictures from?


----------



## nehru report

whats the price of this satellite?


----------



## zavis2003

40 Billions Rupees i think


----------



## zavis2003

arsalanaslam123 said:


> *Satellite Name:* Paksat 1R
> *Status:* moving
> *Position:* 38° E (38° E)
> *Norad:* 37779
> *Cospar number:* 2011-042A
> *Operator:* Pakistan Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunications
> *Launch date:* 11-Aug-2011
> *Launch site:* Xichang Satellite Launch Center
> *Launch vehicle:* Long March CZ-3B
> *Launch mass (kg):* 5115
> *Dry mass (kg):* 2100
> *Manufacturer:* China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)
> *Model (bus):* DFH-4 Bus
> *Orbit:* GEO
> *Expected lifetime:* 15 yrs.
> *Call sign:*
> *Beacon(s):*
> *Details:*
> 18 Ku-band and 12 C-band transponders to provide services to Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Iran, parts of Middle East, parts of Africa and Europe
> *Beams:*
> C-band beam
> Ku-band beam
> 
> *PAKSAT 1R Band Footprints:*
> C1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K1H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more details:
> SatBeams - Satellite Coverage Maps - Sat Footprint Intelsat 10-02 (Intelsat 1002, Intelsat Alpha-2, Intelsat X-02, IS-1002) / Thor 5 (Thor 2R) / Thor 6




Status is geosynchronous and operator is SUPARCO , its not the ministry of IT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

arsalanaslam123 said:


> A great day for the nation. the most appropriate gift of Independence day from our scientists and Chinese brothers.
> 
> *The first indigenous Communication Satellite PAKSAT 1R have been launched*
> 
> the news have been just reported on PTV NEWS!
> PTV News Live Watch PTV World News Online Streaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reported by PTV Correspondent in China Mr. Arshad Saleem
> 
> also available on net now:
> 
> 
> Satlaunch.Net - Satellite Launches: Long March-3B orbits Paksat-1R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Long March 3-B rocket ready for launch at Chinese Space station with PAKSAT 1R*
> 
> *Area Coverage of PAKSAT 1R in both bands on world map*
> 
> *C-Band:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ku Band*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards!



after successfully taking the PAKSAT 1-R the work on Pakistan first remote sensing satellite is on track.
*
it is all set for the planned 2014 launch.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan




----------



## itsme

making a satellite is no hard job. u havnt achieved nothing by putting together some remote sensing sensors and cameras. i would like pak to make its own slv and a rocket that can launch heavy satellites in space. if pak wants to lead muslims this should be done. iran is going ahead at a huge pace.


----------



## Arsalan

just got a chance to talk to a major service provider based in Faisalabad yesterday. They said that the results of PAKSAT-1R were absolutely awesome with good picture quality, least delay time in image receipt and no distortion. They all seem quite happy with this new system. 
It seems that the project was a commercial success with hundreds of signals being channeled trough PAKSAT-1R now!


----------

